# Used Toro 2450 SS snow Blower



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Looking at a Toro 2450 SS. Any comments on how well they work. So many differnt models. Thanks.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my 2450 is over 20 years old and its my go to machine when nothing else wants to start. for a long time it was the only snowblower i had and while it was a bit of work it has gotten me through every type of snowfall we have had


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I had a 3650 and it did not work very good, but I do have a 7hp Toro Snow Commander and a CCR 2000e and both of those have been great snow blowers. If you get one that runs good I'd say get it, they do blow snow really well.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Moved this here to the Toro section and dolled up the title a bit for better response.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

My Toro 2450 has been a workhorse for 15 years now. Two strokes are pretty simple machines. They're easy to work on and even easier to handle and use. Parts are readily available on-line and at most Toro repair facilities. My toro covers the majority of my blowing needs. Last year we had a heavy wet 15 inch spring storm and the machine did the job albeit a little slower and by taking smaller bites. It was this old fart that pooped out and I ended up getting a two stage in case it happens again. The Toro deals with anything up to 8 to 10 inches without much problem. I was blowing 4" of snow almost across the street (+/- 30') this morning. When buying a used Toro single stage check the paddles for wear (there should be a wear hole indicator in the blade, if it's not visible it's time to replace them), check the scraper bar for any excess wear, look at the housing adjacent the scraper bar for wear or excess rust, and finally make sure it starts in a couple of pulls. The only mechanical problem I've had since I bought it was a dirty carb and associated starting problems which happened late last season. Cleaned the carb (about a 20 minute job) and it's running as strong as ever. The later model years with metal carbs seem to have less problems than earlier models with plastic carbs. The carb can be easily replaced if needed and ones on ebay or amazon only cost 15 to 20.00 and work well.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

If you have a Toro SS unit that is under performing then there is a problem. Most have been mentioned already. The one I don't see is RPM. Make sure it's running fast enough at idle.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Plan - B said:


> Looking at a Toro 2450 SS. Any comments on how well they work. So many differnt models. Thanks.


The answer is yes, they work very well. Get one, or two, or three, in this order.

Toro 221QR, Toro 3650, Toro 2450.

After that, get a Toro Powerlite.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

I have had a 2450 since I bought it new somewhere around 20 yrs ago and I consider it one of my better purchases. Very light weight and powerful and throws any kind of snow. Scrapes down to the pavement and works great for walks and decks without damage.

My 2 stage came w/ the house we bought when we moved otherwise it could still be my only blower. Until then it did it all and still gets used every year.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Recommend them
How $$ are you paying


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

All of the CCR style Toro 2 strokes are great machines, the one big thing like any 2 stroke that uses pre-mix is you don't know if the previous owner ever put straight gas in it. These are simple rugged machines that can last 25 years+ if maintained with good gas/oil mix. The only way know for sure is to do a compression test, that will tell you most likely if the cyl is scored from a lack of oil in the fuel. The other way to tell, is to remove the top shroud (a pain) remove the muffler and look at the piston inside the exhaust port. That will tell you a lot. A good 2 stroke will have a shiney clean piston with no scoring, same with the cyl walls.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

groomerz said:


> Recommend them
> How $$ are you paying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


50.00 dollars


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

LouC said:


> All of the CCR style Toro 2 strokes are great machines, the one big thing like any 2 stroke that uses pre-mix is you don't know if the previous owner ever put straight gas in it. These are simple rugged machines that can last 25 years+ if maintained with good gas/oil mix. The only way know for sure is to do a compression test, that will tell you most likely if the cyl is scored from a lack of oil in the fuel. The other way to tell, is to remove the top shroud (a pain) remove the muffler and look at the piston inside the exhaust port. That will tell you a lot. A good 2 stroke will have a shiney clean piston with no scoring, same with the cyl walls.


Very good, buy not so sure a seller would let some one do all that.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Get it, they're absolute workhorses!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Plan - B said:


> 50.00 dollars


You need a committee to vote for a 50 dollar expenditure?


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Usually paddles, a scraper and a carb will revive a CCR 2-Stroke. Excellent machines. I have 3 of them. The Powerlite is my favorite.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

aa335 said:


> You need a committee to vote for a 50 dollar expenditure?


No so many models, hard to keep up on the good ones, wanted to know if that was a good machine. I, told him, I would be there at noon today. 
he messaged me, said it was sold.


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone know what RPM these should be running at off the top of their head? I can probably dig it up somehow but since we're on the subject...


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

lefty said:


> Does anyone know what RPM these should be running at off the top of their head? I can probably dig it up somehow but since we're on the subject...


Toro says the B&S Rtek 141cc 2 stroke should idle at between 3450 and 3650 rpm.


----------

